# Forgive me my brethren... for I have sinned...



## Gary in VA (Jul 15, 2007)

It wasn't my plan...  It just happened... I felt bad as I was doing it... I am sorry....

church class picnic at a shelter... I get there... put down my food and the organizer lady says... will you grill the hamburgers and hotdogs??... sure... ok.. here is the charcoal... now I ask.. "where's the chimney?... blank stare... "what's a chimney?"     

"you didn't bring...............Lighter fluid?"  I asked, expecting the worst answer possible...

"yeah, it's in the bag" she replied........I turned up my nose, prayed for forgiveness as I was dousing the coals with this nasty stuff.... I still cannot belive I did that... Yuck!.. that stuff smells... and tastes nasty... I let those coals burn for quite a while and I could still smell and taste it..  yuck... I will never again go to a picnic without my chimney where there is even the slightest chance that I will have to cook.... 

I have hung my head in shame since  yesterday... forgive me my brethren... for I have sinned!

Gary


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Gary...you get a pass this time   I hope you have learned your lesson as painfully as it was


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

I've often thought about squirting a bit of lighter fluid on the coals to tempt the judges who grew up with that flavor.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 15, 2007)

There was a time when I believed that spending the extra money on Match Light instead of using lighter fluid was a reasonble choice since I was more serious about my grilling technique  than most folks and wanted a better finished product. :roll: 

Gary, don't sweat it.  Just don't let it happen again.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

I am banning you right now!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

~looks the other way as it was for the LORD.
 :roll:


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jul 15, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> There was a time when I believed that spending the extra money on Match Light instead of using lighter fluid was a reasonble choice since I was more serious about my grilling technique  than most folks and wanted a better finished product. :roll:
> 
> Gary, don't sweat it.  Just don't let it happen again.



There's a difference in flavor using lighter fluid compared to "Matchlight"???? 

They taste the same to me....THEY soak it with fluid before bagging...or you do at grilling time...either way..........NASTY!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 16, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":1mptha0z]There was a time when I believed that spending the extra money on Match Light instead of using lighter fluid was a reasonble choice since I was more serious about my grilling technique  than most folks and wanted a better finished product. :roll:
> 
> Gary, don't sweat it.  Just don't let it happen again.



There's a difference in flavor using lighter fluid compared to "Matchlight"???? 

They taste the same to me....THEY soak it with fluid before bagging...or you do at grilling time...either way..........NASTY![/quote:1mptha0z]

Exactly   

Hind site is 20/20


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 16, 2007)

Funny, I was told that a certain very famous, and very successful, bbq cook uses lighter fluid...and a lot of it. (hint...he also cooks very fast)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 16, 2007)

Chimneys should be standard in every vehicle, like a jack and jumper cables....


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

"Friends don't let friends use Lighter Fluid." - Pirate Mike [me]

I have to say Lighter Fluid in a BBQ picture is the first thing that catches my eye then it's hard to see anything else.

Ever been talking to someone about Ribs and if they say the word BOIL you see their lips moving but never hear another word? It's that same thing.

hahha


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 16, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've often thought about squirting a bit of lighter fluid on the coals to tempt the judges who grew up with that flavor.


Hay, It worked for Mrs,Ribs last year at oink! That stuff was in the air so much, it burned your eyes! Just ask wittdog. Nasty indeed. :x


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 16, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> It wasn't my plan...  It just happened... I felt bad as I was doing it... I am sorry....
> 
> church class picnic at a shelter... I get there... put down my food and the organizer lady says... will you grill the hamburgers and hotdogs??... sure... ok.. here is the charcoal... now I ask.. "where's the chimney?... blank stare... "what's a chimney?"
> 
> ...



Welll now lest say 4 bbqs and ya got to say I love my chimney at least 50 times that should do it, consider yourself forgiven . Oh yea got to post pics of them BBQ`s!!!!   LOL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll make it even worse.  There's a "right way" to use lighter fluid. 

Start in the regular way by building a mound, and giving it a good soak with the fluid.  Here's where it gets different.  Miller time.  Walk away for at least five and as long as fifteen minutes.  You want the most volatile, aromatic compounds to dissipate, and the rest to soak into the surface of the charcoal.  When you return, look at the charcoal.  It should look dry.  You'll notice very little smell, by the way.

Sprinkle the charcoal with a little (emphasize "little") more fluid, more or less evenly.  Give it a few seconds, out of respect, then light the fire in a couple or three places. 

The fire will spread quickly to a large, even blaze.  Within a couple of minutes the fluid smell will be gone (damn near).  As the flames come down, you'll see a large core within the mound already glowing.  The coals will come to maturity, and lose the mineral spirit odor more quickly and completely than any lighter fluid fire you've ever built.  All of this is a function of the way the heat vaporizes the lighter fluid which soaked in the charcoal's surface, and the completeness of the ensuing combustion.  It dffers from "pre soaked" in a number of respects, the most important of which are batch size, ventilation and soak period.

We've all done this by accident.  Do it enough times, and you begin to notice.  ADD is not without compensations.  

Don't throw out your chimneys.  Just sayin' is all.

Satan


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I guess everyone needs a second chance.  You are forgiven.  That will be 4 our fathers and 3 hell mary's for you.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 16, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> I'll make it even worse.  There's a "right way" to use lighter fluid.
> 
> Start in the regular way by building a mound, and giving it a good soak with the fluid.  Here's where it gets different.  Miller time.  Walk away for at least five and as long as fifteen minutes.  You want the most volatile, aromatic compounds to dissipate, and the rest to soak into the surface of the charcoal.  When you return, look at the charcoal.  It should look dry.  You'll notice very little smell, by the way.
> 
> ...


Put the crack pipe down and walk away. :roll:


----------

